# [bureau 3D] [lg3d] [LookingGlass] Déjà essayé ?

## VikingB

A côté de compiz/beryl il existe aussi le projet de Sun "Looking Glass" .  Quelqu'un a déjà essayé sous gentoo ?

http://www.01net.com/article/336971.html?di=1&play=0#debutDiaporama

et : 

https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/

https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html

----------

## Darkael

Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible

----------

## loopx

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible

 

+1 il arrive trop tard  :Wink: 

Beryl va tous les déclasser 1 par 1... C'est le meilleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible

 

Normal, c'est développé en Java  :Sad: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Essayé sous Windows : lent et pas terrible ...

Je préfère largement mon beryl !!!!

----------

## Temet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible 
> 
> +1 il arrive trop tard 
> 
> Beryl va tous les déclasser 1 par 1... C'est le meilleurs 

 

Clair que pour planter mon serveur X sur mon desktop (sur mon laptop non), c'est Beryl le meilleur !!!

EDIT : en fait, il ne plante pas que X, il plante tout le pc et je dois passer par un hard reboot ....

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *KarnEvil wrote:*   Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible 
> 
> +1 il arrive trop tard 
> 
> Beryl va tous les déclasser 1 par 1... C'est le meilleurs  
> ...

 

 Temet ... il genère un plantage du aux différentes combinaisons hard/soft :p c'est nuancé

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Lent et pas terrible ? pas d'accord !

J' l'ai essayé en mode "plein écran" c'est assez rapide et pas moche après avoir forcé l'AA et L'aniso.

Par contre c'est un vrai bureau 3D, qui ne tirera vraiment partie que d'applications développés via son API, et d'un dispositif de pointage adapté, hors aujourd'hui ce materiel n'existe pas, et coté logiciel des 3 explorateurs de fichiers proposés y'en a aucun de potable.

Bref tout reste a faire, mais ce projet ne peut décoller sans une grosse communauté de développeurs derrière !

Trop ambitieux, coupe trop de ponts !

Même Microsoft qui c'était engagé dans cette voie a reculé pour faire plus "progressif" !

----------

## grosnours

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible 
> 
> +1 il arrive trop tard 

 

Looking Glass était là bien avant Compiz et XGL, c'est l'engouement du public qui arrive trop tard, pas le produit. La démo, à l'époque, de Looking Glass par le CEO de Sun est toujours bluffante de possibilités et de fluidité, ce que Beryl n'est pas (encore).

Ce qu'il manque à ces environnements 3D, ce sont des applications qui en tirent parti.

----------

## dapsaille

 *grosnours wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *KarnEvil wrote:*   Apparement le consensus général est que c'est lent et pas terrible 
> 
> +1 il arrive trop tard  
> 
> Looking Glass était là bien avant Compiz et XGL, c'est l'engouement du public qui arrive trop tard, pas le produit. La démo, à l'époque, de Looking Glass par le CEO de Sun est toujours bluffante de possibilités et de fluidité, ce que Beryl n'est pas (encore).
> ...

 

 Des applis et comme dit plus haut un dispositif de pointage approprié ainsi qu'une interface chaise clavier nécessitant ce type d'interface ou pouvant la gérer ...

 ca fait beaucoup de SI .. et meme SI (notez encore un) cela devait représenter l'avenir Looking Glass ne serais qu'un pionnier et non pas un challenger

----------

## grosnours

Sans interface demandant autre chose qu'une souris et un clavier, y a pas de raison d'en inventer  :Wink: 

Heureusement la wiimote arrive!

----------

## dapsaille

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Sans interface demandant autre chose qu'une souris et un clavier, y a pas de raison d'en inventer 
> 
> Heureusement la wiimote arrive!

 

 Pas faux .. j'admet que je ne me vois pas l'utiliser mais bon qui ne tente rien n'as rien et ma foi ... si cela est l'avenir ...

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *grosnours wrote:*   Sans interface demandant autre chose qu'une souris et un clavier, y a pas de raison d'en inventer 
> 
> Heureusement la wiimote arrive! 
> 
>  Pas faux .. j'admet que je ne me vois pas l'utiliser mais bon qui ne tente rien n'as rien et ma foi ... si cela est l'avenir ...

 

Ha si, la wiimote c'est génial comme truc : intuitif, pratique, tu fais tout du canapé, ... j'adore  :Very Happy:  (et la Wii qui va avec  :Razz: )

EDIT: ça fait mal au bras quand même après plusieurs heures avec  :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Oué et puis bon la wiimote pour naviguer sur internet avec opéra sur la télé c'est pas terrible... surtout sur ma télé 55cm... me faudrait un écran 100cm, je suis sûr que ça serait mieux  :Smile:  Après clair que c'est pil poil le périphérique niquel pour piloter une interface 3D.

----------

## GaMeS

j'ai testé y a 6 mois, le constat est le même que mes autres collegues .. lent.. développé en Java mais le concept était bon à l'époque.

Question à 2 : C'est toujours en Dev ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Question à 2 : C'est toujours en Dev ?

 

La version 1.0 vient de sortir  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Et une autre question à 2€,

y'a un ebuild quelque part ? il a pas l'air d'être dans portage, à moins qu'il se cache bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Looking Glass était là bien avant Compiz et XGL, c'est l'engouement du public qui arrive trop tard, pas le produit. 

 

Jamais pu testé Looking Glass avec une ati, j'ai essayé metisse ...

Mais franchement, le meilleur de tous, c'est le beryl qui, vu sont développement, la stabilité qu'il a (bien que certain ne la connaisse pas, j'en connais qu'il le laisse tourner plusieurs jours sens plantage) et ce qu'il pourrait devenir, ben ... voilà !

Essaye le, moi je vois pas comment le java peut etre plus rapide que le C/C++ de toute facon  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai testé il y a déjà quelques temps et comme plusieurs ici, je l'ai trouvé très lent je lui préfère nettement beryl.

----------

## grosnours

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *grosnours wrote:*   Looking Glass était là bien avant Compiz et XGL, c'est l'engouement du public qui arrive trop tard, pas le produit.  
> 
> Jamais pu testé Looking Glass avec une ati, j'ai essayé metisse ...
> 
> Mais franchement, le meilleur de tous, c'est le beryl qui, vu sont développement, la stabilité qu'il a (bien que certain ne la connaisse pas, j'en connais qu'il le laisse tourner plusieurs jours sens plantage) et ce qu'il pourrait devenir, ben ... voilà !
> ...

 

Essayer quoi ? Compiz/Beryl avec XGL/AIGLX ? Déjà fait. Et déjà au début de Compiz, ça tenait facilement plus d'un mois sans plantage et avec une utilisation intensive.

J'suis revenu à IceWM. Plus pratique, plus rapide, moins gourmand, plus stable et gère correctement le multi-écran.

----------

## Enlight

Bon désolé pour la parenthèse chiante, mais "consensus général", ça va pas c'est un pléonasme, un consensus est toujours général. C'est comme "monter en haut", "sortir dehors", "femme de ménage"...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon désolé pour la parenthèse chiante, mais "consensus général", ça va pas c'est un pléonasme, un consensus est toujours général. C'est comme "monter en haut", "sortir dehors", "femme de ménage"...

 

 :Laughing:  cherchez l'intrus (ah non, y en a pas en fait)

----------

## nimli

Moi suis d'accord avec grosnours, ce qui n'a pas marché avec les bureau 3D jusqu'a Beryl/compiz c'est qu'ils apportaient rien puisque les applis ne gèrent pas les fonctions 3D, ca servaient juste à alourdir le WM. Beryl/compiz fait la quasi unanimité parce qu'il y a de beaux effets mais sinon ca apporte pas grands chose d'un point de vu utilisation. A l'époque, j'avais essayé metisse, et n'ayant pas d'effet visuel comme beryl ct franchement pas beaux et niveau fonctionnalité ben ca n'ajoutait pas grands chose.

Tout ca pour dire qu'aujourd'hui le bureau 3D qui marche c'est celui qui est visuellement le plus joli et qui permet de se la péter un peu devant les potes mais demain si les applis prennent en charge ces fonctions 3D pour améliorer l'ergonomie ce sera peut être différent ...

----------

## Scullder

A mon avis, le bureau 3d qui marchera, c'est celui qui aura une intégration et une finition correcte. Et avec Beryl, c'est pas vraiment ça. C'est sympa "pour épater les copains", mais pour intégrer à une distribution stable, je penche largement plus pour Compiz.

Looking glass est peut-être plus lent, mais tant qu'à servir à rien, il a au moins le mérite d'avoir essayé une nouvelle voie et d'être plus novateur.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Essaye le, moi je vois pas comment le java peut etre plus rapide que le C/C++ de toute facon 

 

Hop : 

http://info-rital.developpez.com/tutoriel/java/pourquoi/#L4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais pourquoi cette différence de rapidité entre Java et un langage compilé ? Cela s'explique par le fait que HotSpot effectue une compilation dite de Runtime, c'est à dire qu'elle est effectuée au lancement de l'application. Quand vous compilez un code en C par exemple, vous pouvez spécifier que le compilateur doit faire des optimisations pour une certaines architectures, mais cela reste encore assez générique, car vous ne connaissez pas la machine sur laquelle va tourner l'application. Or avec une compilation au lancement de l'application, on connait tous les détails techniques de la machine, plus la configuration du système. Cela permet donc à HotSpot d'effectuer des optimisations beaucoup plus poussées, qu'aucun compilateur natif ne peut faire. Voilà pourquoi il arrive d'avoir des performances meilleurs en Java que dans d'autres langages comme le C++. 
> 
> 

 

Des bench code natif / jvm pour le style : http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=51&title=la_jvm_est_elle_lente&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

Je pense aussi que ça peut venir de la qualité du code, par exemple, j'ai jamais vu ça en cours pourtant on a fait pas mal de swing : 

http://gfx.developpez.com/tutoriel/java/swing/swing-threading/

Java est un langage objet et on ne peut pas s'improviser programmeur java du jour au lendemain (personnellement, j'ai encore besoin de pas mal de pratique), pourtant, le langage n'est pas difficile à prendre en main mais c'est un piège (un peu comme pour php / mysql d'ailleurs).

Avec Java, même si on perd en performance, on gagne énormément en fiabilité, et ça, c'est bien. En plus ça donne une raison d'être aux barrettes de ram et aux pc surpuissants achetés en grande surface xD

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon désolé pour la parenthèse chiante, mais "consensus général", ça va pas c'est un pléonasme, un consensus est toujours général. C'est comme "monter en haut", "sortir dehors", "femme de ménage"...

 

Rho, c'est toléré de dire des trucs comme ça?  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Mais pourquoi cette différence de rapidité entre Java et un langage compilé ? Cela s'explique par le fait que HotSpot effectue une compilation dite de Runtime, c'est à dire qu'elle est effectuée au lancement de l'application. Quand vous compilez un code en C par exemple, vous pouvez spécifier que le compilateur doit faire des optimisations pour une certaines architectures, mais cela reste encore assez générique, car vous ne connaissez pas la machine sur laquelle va tourner l'application. Or avec une compilation au lancement de l'application, on connait tous les détails techniques de la machine, plus la configuration du système. Cela permet donc à HotSpot d'effectuer des optimisations beaucoup plus poussées, qu'aucun compilateur natif ne peut faire. Voilà pourquoi il arrive d'avoir des performances meilleurs en Java que dans d'autres langages comme le C++. 
> 
>  

 

Java à une machine virtuelle qui doit etre installé, de deux il y a le truc de compilation du byte code...

Le java est un language haut niveau, et mon C/C++ se compile pour ma machine sur ma gentoo à moi. Java ne fonctionnera donc jamais plus vite que mon c/c++...

Quand on fait un System.out.println("bla");  je suis certain que ca occupe plus de cycle processeur qu'un simple printf("bla"); ou encore cout << "bla" << endl;

Le truc qui est génial en java, c'est que c'est portable et haut niveau => facilité, efficacité mais rapidité, je doute ... surtout pour une interface utilisateur devant réagir au quart de tour...

----------

## loopx

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Java est un langage objet et on ne peut pas s'improviser programmeur java du jour au lendemain (personnellement, j'ai encore besoin de pas mal de pratique), pourtant, le langage n'est pas difficile à prendre en main mais c'est un piège (un peu comme pour php / mysql d'ailleurs).
> 
> 

 

En effet, mais si tu connais les objets et que tu connais les possibilités offerte par ce genre de language, le java reste presque pareil que le c++ !

Bien sur, faut'il encore savoir coder ...

Désolé pour ma mauvaise fois...

----------

## Scullder

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Java à une machine virtuelle qui doit etre installé, de deux il y a le truc de compilation du byte code...
> 
> Le java est un language haut niveau, et mon C/C++ se compile pour ma machine sur ma gentoo à moi. Java ne fonctionnera donc jamais plus vite que mon c/c++...
> 
> Quand on fait un System.out.println("bla");  je suis certain que ca occupe plus de cycle processeur qu'un simple printf("bla"); ou encore cout << "bla" << endl;
> ...

 

Nan mais on parle de vraie application là, un peu plus complexe qu'un println xD

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Le truc qui est génial en java, c'est que c'est portable et haut niveau => facilité, efficacité mais rapidité, je doute ... surtout pour une interface utilisateur devant réagir au quart de tour...

 

Bah moi, je vois pas la différence de réactivité entre une application en swt comme eclipse et une application comme KDevelop. 

Même si la différence était benchmarkable, c'est pas comme si c'était aussi lent que gnome. --->[]

----------

## loopx

je parlais de looking glass   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

